# My Aquarium nitrites and Ammonia spiked????



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok. so i added a diamond Goby to my already cycled 10gallon nano tank and unfortunatley i had to go out of town for a couple days, and didnt have time to do a waterchange until i came back. now that ive come back, ive noticed my clownfish have started floating sideways kind of, but are still swimming actively. my current livestock is/was

2 ocellarus clownfish
1 fire shrimp
2 feather dusters
1 peppermintshrimp
1 red legged crab
1 nassarius snail
1 Diamond goby

did i over stock my tank? or did the waterchange just completely throw off everything.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Doesn't look to bad. What are you parameter readings? That will tell you whats going on. Might not even have been the WC thats the problem.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

my nitrites and Ammonia spiked for some reason. they were ate .25ppm both of em, and now the goby died, and one of my clowns died. ive been doing waterchanges, and adding prime chlorine remover


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

If you went out of town, was there someone else feeding th fish for you? Possibly over feed them? How old is the tank? How are you doing your water changes? Using RO/DI?


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

no, it was only for 2 days, so i figured the fish would be fine.... and i use R/o DI and i buy store water.

also, my other clownfish is swimming upside down -.- so i took him out of there, put him in a bucket, and put him in the water i bought from the store, but i doubt hes gonna make it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

But if your doing water changes, every day, those levels should have come down. How old is the tank? You have a hidden death in the tank? One you are unable to see?


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

i started the tank in july i believe, so its fairly young, and I honestly dont think so. before this outbreak of who knows what, i had lost a purple chromis, but i pulled it out. but i havent added anything that could have died like that, besides a turbo snail which died on me


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Depending on when in July you started it, sounds as if your tank may have not properly cycled. Did you add all the fish at the same time?


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

no, i added them slowly, and it was early in july like, july 10th or something. so i think the tank was cycled, cause i had no problems throughout august, and july.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Have you added any new rock? The water changes should straighten out the parameters though.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

no, i havent... but i didnt do a water change for that week. and i usually do a 10-20% water change every week


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I just don't see one week giving way to this kind of water readings though. But you really need to get those numbers back in line fast.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

ok, so i did yet another water change, but all my fish are dead... what may have happened, is that the diamond goby died the day i left, and it stayed there for a while, because when i got it out, it was rotten, and the CUC didnt bother cleaning it up


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

TIme to get a new CUC. Yours are lazy.:shock: I don't really want to throw this out there but, I lost a Scopus Tang recently, couldn't find him for love or money, then when I was cleaning the tank I found all these bones, I know not a pretty sight. But, my CUC picked him clean. Or I should say my CUC and the Bristle Worms.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

what clean up crew would you reccomend for a 10 gallon ?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I just recommend Snails, because hermits tend to pick at Corals if they can't find any food. But there are many out there that house Hermits with no issues. 5-6 Turbos. 5-10 Bumble Bee Snails. 10-15 Hermits of some sort. Mix and match, but something along those lines.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

Alright, so my water levels are finally back to normal, and my fire shrimp, coral, and feather dusters are still alive  im going to get another CUC today so that nothing crazy happens again


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Right on.


----------

